# Usb wireless



## childsy_1985

I was given a little usb wireless adapter but cant get it to work. The person who gave it to me didnt have the drivers and I cant find anything about it on the net and I have been serching for about 2 hours without luck. on the bottom it says "High Speed 802.11g Wireless USB Adapter"  Obviously this was no help the other numbers that are on there are "IS33540-E0" now if I remove the E0 from the end I get a forum with people talking about it but I cant find a brand name or drivers that would help. Can someone please tell me if they know what it is or can get me drivers that would work. I dont know if there are generic drivers for this type of thing.
________
Laguna Bay Condo Pattaya


----------



## Platinum

Is this it?

http://www.computernerd.com/Networking/WirelessProducts/CNET-WD854.htm


----------



## childsy_1985

no its a little blue box smaller than a credit card attached to a usb cable
________
MatureBliss4U live


----------



## Platinum

Can you take a picture of it? I'll see what I can find (I used IS33540 to find that link I just found before). That way if I find a picture I can at least match it up and see if it's the right thing!


----------



## vonbismarck

childsy_1985 said:
			
		

> no its a little blue box smaller than a credit card attached to a usb cable


Is this what you're talking about:  http://cgi.tw.ebay.com/msu0-Hawking-OEM-HWU54-USB-802-11G-54Mbps_W0QQitemZ150010404470QQihZ005QQcategoryZ45002QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## childsy_1985

yep thats it
________
WELLBUTRIN CLASS ACTION


----------



## vonbismarck

childsy_1985 said:
			
		

> yep thats it


In that eBay listing, it mentions HWU54D.  I can't seem to find a picture of that to confirm but here is the link for the drivers to that:  http://www.hawkingtech.com/support/details.php?CatID=32&FamID=60&ProdID=176

Hope it helps.


----------

